# Should I get cows?



## rmonge00 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was first thinking about getting goats, but figures out they would probably kill my entire forest if I did!!  So now, I am thinking cows.  I have 2 acres of good pasture and a bit of forest - how many cows could this hold without having to supplement much feed?  Will they eat my trees?  How big of a shelter do they need - I live in a mild climate (western washington)

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## herfrds (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Ryan

Well just 2 acres is not much land unless you plan to buy a couple of weaned fall calves and graze them til fall.
Just in case you do not know since I don't know your cattle background fall calves are calves born in the fall instead of the spring and are weaned in the summer.

What type of trees do you have? If they are pine they won't eat them, but you do not want bred cows eating around pine trees they will eat the needles and it will cause them to abort.
I've seen ours nibble on our willow tree.

A lean to will work for a shelter. Put the back towards the normal wind direction you have so it works like a wind break.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

rmonge,  We currently have three steer.  One 10 months, two 2 months.  They have free access to round bale hay and we give them a small amount of grain every day as we don't have pasture for them.  (working on it)  But their most favorite place to spend their day is down in the lower section of our non-pasture.  It has saplings and some bigger trees.  They are eating it all!  Except for the sweet fern.  You can see in the background of this picture what I am talking about.  The biggest tree you can see that is bare at the bottom, used to have saplings all around it.  They are a bit of work, especially if you also work outside of the house full time.  But IMHO so worth it!  Definately do your homework and be fully preparred before you bring one home.  Blessings.


----------



## rmonge00 (Jun 15, 2011)

So, do they eat the bark off of trees as well or just the saplings?  Would it be easy to fence them out of young fruit trees?

Ryan


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 15, 2011)

rmonge00 said:
			
		

> So, do they eat the bark off of trees as well or just the saplings?  Would it be easy to fence them out of young fruit trees?
> 
> Ryan


They won't eat the bark off the trees, but they will clean off the leaves as high as they can reach.  And they will rub themselves on the bark of the trees too, and if they are a bit too vigorous, this can snap a sapling in half.  I would definitely fence them out of young fruit trees to keep them from killing the trees.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> rmonge00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!  Running a couple of strings of electric fence and the box is super cheap (under $100.00 around here) and keeps "most" bovines where you want them.  Even if you need to supliment them with grain or hay like we do, it is worth it when you are able to provide your family with fresh, hand raised beef or milk.


----------

